# HELP NOW URGENT PLEASE (resolved)



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

.................


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

...............


----------



## elevan (Mar 20, 2011)

There could be internal injuries, can you call a vet??


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

...............


----------



## elevan (Mar 20, 2011)

Dogs tend to shake when they attack and this can cause a lot of injuries internally.

How big was the dog in comparison with the goat?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

............


----------



## helmstead (Mar 20, 2011)

Bloat treatment is baking soda drenched (1 tsp)...also flush the punctures and start him on Pen G.  You can give asprin, banamine or (I think) children's advil for pain.  

Hopefully someone will chime in on the advil - I can't remember if it was advil or tylenol that goats can get as I always use banamine.


----------



## elevan (Mar 20, 2011)

Jack Russells are notorious shakers...





I don't know what to tell you to do for internal injuries other than to get a vet.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

.............


----------



## PattySh (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the dog attack. I would just keep him warm  and hydrated until you can talk to the vet. Wonder if pain is making him digest differently? or possibly he's injured internally.  Sorry I don't have much experience with injured kids. I sure hope he is ok.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

..................


----------



## Mea (Mar 20, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> dang vet STILL has not called. I wish MY vet was  on this weekend.
> 
> I was the dog attack happen, and grabbed the dog off of him (dog literally jumped a 4 foot fence).  He had him by the hind leg and shook him two or three times, not hard enough to get him off the ground, so I am hopeful that there are no internal injuries.
> 
> ...


You could add a teaspoon of the baking soda to their bottles. It will not hurt them one bit.  I'm thinking that the leg shaking probably did not do internal damage... but i am Not a vet. The whole upsetting experience can cause tummy upsets !

  Yes... have Your beer and whiskey !  Even a 'virtual' drink can help settle ones nerves.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd definitely flush the wound out, start on Pen G (1cc should be enough for a goat that size...), and give something for pain / swelling like Kate said.

Banamine (from the vet) or childrens ibuprofen liquid, double the human dose (if a human kid gets 1tsp per 30#, then a 30# goat would get 2 tsp.).

Was he bloating before the attack?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

................


----------



## PJisaMom (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone else is bleeding?  I'm getting confused!  Good luck, you've been given great advice!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

..............


----------



## PattySh (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news.   I am wondering if the timing of the bloat isn't related to the dog issue but coincidental as the other one took a turn today also. You said the place was filthy  and they were nursing a dead mom so maybe infection is brewing, cocci also. I think a tube to try to relieve some gas pressure is a good idea and I hope it works. If the tube works I  wonder if it's time to start an antibacterial and coccistat. I'm not sure what other's use on babies so small but I've used Neomycin Sulfate (OTC) on young goats for bacterial infections, just added it to their milk.  I don't know how to blend 2 threads sorry, I've been following both now that I know the story.


----------



## chels24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is what my vet told me last week when my goat was attacked. If there are any wounds clean them out with water (no soap she said it will irritate the sore) and give long lasting pen and banamine every other day. She also gave me an anti-bacterial spray to clean the wounds with. 
As far as them being bloated, I had a bottle baby last year that I thought had bloat. I did everything to treat what I thought was bloat until I could take him to the vet. The vet told me it was cocci and once I treated him for that he stopped looking bloated and started gaining weight like he should. The stuff tastes really gross so I never mixed it with the bottle because then they wouldn't take the bottle. It was easier for me to give them the dimethox first, then the bottle. The place that you got them from sounds pretty dirty which would be a breeding ground for coccidiosis.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

How did Shadow die?  I'm so sorry.  

I'm sorry, I'm just so confused...I was under the impression only one of the kids got attacked and that same kid is the sick one...

I've only dealt w/ one bloated kid and she was much older...we gave her baking soda and kept her moving / rubbed her belly until she burped / tooted herself better.

At less than 2 weeks of age, my gut says it's not coccidia...it has 21 day incubation period.  If there's a stomach issue it's possibly entero or bacterial enteritis, etc.  Unfortunately, the only way to *know* is w/ a good vets help....I know you're trying, and I'm sorry he's not being much use.
I'd be giving him some CD antitoxin ASAP, and keep up the baking soda.

I don't know of a way to consolidate, but if you need to get fast attention you can go back to the 1st page of any thread and edit the title to say "HELP - page 10" or whatever, if you don't want to start another thread.

Please don't beat yourself up too much...we've all been there / done that/ learned the hard way.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

...............


----------



## julieq (Mar 20, 2011)

That's one for the vet to see ASAP in my mind!


----------



## chels24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Did you take there temperature?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

.......................


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear about everything that happened this afternoon. What happened to Shadow? 

Please don't beat yourself up over all of this!! You're the best thing that's happened to these kids. There are a lot of things you just can't control.  I'm sending out prayers for Piglet and Spider. They are precious and hope they both pull through. Take a deep breath.  Keep us posted!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 20, 2011)

i would difintly check temps. they may need a warm spot to sleep tonight, they have been thru an awful lot for being so young. I can't add any thing that anyone else is already said, hope they pull thru for you.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

................


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened.  I hope he pulls through tonight.


----------



## elevan (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry that this has happened. They do indeed steal our hearts very quickly. I'm praying that Piglet makes it through the night and is strong enough to recover from this.

I've lost a doeling and several cats to dog "shakes" so I know how devastating that they can be on their poor little bodies. Sometimes the best you can do is to show them that they are loved and provide them with comfort.  Vets can't always help when it comes to dog "shake" attacks so don't feel too bad that you cannot afford the vet fee.  Piglet and his brothers were all better for the time and love that you gave to them over what they faced had they stayed where they were.

 to you
 for Shadow
 for Piglet and Spider


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so sorry that happened. I hope Piglet pulls through. I really don't have anything else to add. You got a lot of good advice.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 21, 2011)

How are they this morning?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry!   I hope the baking soda did the trick for the bloating.  Here if I have to give baking soda I use Kate's method: add a small amount of water, squeeze it into a ball, and stuff it over the tongue in the back of the mouth.

I'll second a full course of antibiotics for the wounds (if you do find any punctures) and keep them open to drain.  With puncture wounds it's usually what's on the inside that's more of a concern than the wound to the skin.

Don't blame yourself, you have given these guys a chance they never would have had if you hadn't taken them home.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

................


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## RoeDylanda (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost Shadow and Piglet, but they had a few days of safety, food, warmth and love from you, and that was a great blessing to them. Hang in there.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. If you know who that dog belongs to I would go ask for reimbursement for the goats and if I saw it in my yard ever again the world would be less one dog. 
 to you


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 21, 2011)

So sorry you lost Piglet. Am very glad to hear Spider is holding his own. I will say again, you did a good thing taking them in and don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## savingdogs (Mar 21, 2011)

Animals lives are never long enough.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 21, 2011)

So sorry for your losses...terribly sad.  But they had love and care while you had them, thank goodness for that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 21, 2011)




----------

